# 4K Monitors and DVD Players



## LGTyler (Aug 25, 2019)

I joined dbs a few weeks ago. I am in the research phase to upgrade to 4K. I would appreciate suggestions for the best monitor and players in this medium without going bankrupt. Researching on the web has made it more confusing. If this is not the correct forum, post the link. Thanks!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

LGTyler said:


> I joined dbs a few weeks ago. I am in the research phase to upgrade to 4K. I would appreciate suggestions for the best monitor and players in this medium without going bankrupt. Researching on the web has made it more confusing. If this is not the correct forum, post the link. Thanks!


We can help you with this. I like the Samsung 4K sets. I've tried the rest of the "good" ones and I'm still buying Sammys. Great picture right out of the box. But if I were to buy one today I'd buy a Samsung QLED. Not that expensive and better than the sets I have.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Not knowing your budget I suggest you browse the Crutchfield website. Not necessarily to purchase but to gather information. Their website has a large variety of audio/video equipment.


----------



## LGTyler (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks Rich! Samsung products have high marks. Actual user confirmation helps narrow the field.


----------



## LGTyler (Aug 25, 2019)

Great! I never heard of it. Thanks for the direction!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I use Sony products. Again not knowing your budget take a look at their Master Series OLED 4K HDTVs or their XBR-900F or XBR-950G series LED 4K HDTVs. As for players look at their UBP-X800M2 and UBP-X1100ES models.


----------



## LGTyler (Aug 25, 2019)

MysteryMan said:


> I use Sony products. Again not knowing your budget take a look at their Master Series OLED 4K HDTVs or their XBR-900F or XBR-950G series LED 4K HDTVs. As for players look at their UBP-X800M2 and UBP-X1100ES models.


----------



## LGTyler (Aug 25, 2019)

Great information guys. I came to the right place.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Also check out this site to get reviews.

Reviews and Ratings


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Also check out this site to get reviews.
> 
> Reviews and Ratings


Aww, you beat me to it. I've used this site for a few years now and find it very informative. 
Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

LGTyler said:


> Thanks Rich! Samsung products have high marks. Actual user confirmation helps narrow the field.


I started looking at 4K sets four years ago. Had no idea what I was doing. I started out looking at less expensive sets. That didn't work out well. You're gonna see the words "Refresh Rate" a lot if you do the research you should. Why is that important? The less expensive sets tend to "judder". Means the picture kinda shakes. The less expensive sets have a low refresh rate, that's why they judder.

The 4K sets' panels are either 60 Hertz or 120 Hertz. The 120 Hertz sets will be a lot more stable. Less judder. More money. You're better off if you buy a set with a 120 Hertz panel, it's that simple. When you look at sets in stores check out the boxes, the refresh rate is usually on the box. On Samsungs you will see refresh rates of 120 or 240. What that means is the sets with 60 Hertz panels will goose the refresh rate up to 120. The sets with 120 Hertz panels will goose the refresh rate up to 240. 240 is what I look for when buying a Samsung set.

Each manufacturer has a different way of telling us what their refresh rates are. Samsung is pretty straight forward. I don't remember how Sony handles refresh rate but the Sony set I bought had a very stable picture. I had other reasons for returning it. Same thing happened with an LG 4K (not an OLED) set. Very stable picture but something else was wrong and that was returned. In short, you have some homework to do.

Rich


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

AVS is a forum that has a lot of info and opinion on everything relating to HT & more.

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/9-display-devices/

Sometimes* too much* info & opinion.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steady Teddy said:


> AVS is a forum that has a lot of info and opinion on everything relating to HT & more.
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/9-display-devices/
> 
> *Sometimes too much info & opinion.*


It is a bit overwhelming at times.

Rich


----------

